# Schlauchboot, Echolot, E-Motor+Batterie



## ObiOne (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
nehmt es mir nicht übel, ich habe die Boardsuche und auch Google benutzt, leider werde ich aus den ganzen Threads nicht schlau und finde auch nicht wirklich das Passendes.
Habe in Sachen Schlauchboote auch noch keinerlei Erfahrung und deshalb bin ich von der Flut an Begriffen und Posts auch reichlich verwirrt;+
Bitte kein Halbwissen oder OT in den Thread reinbringen.


1. Die Wahl des Schlauchboots: Es sollte ein Boot sein, das für größere Seen geeignet ist, hauptsächlich zum loten, anfütern und drillen, gelegentlich um mein Tackle überzusetzen.
Ich habe nach dem ganzen Lesen 3 Boote gefunden die mir zusagen, leider kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, vielleicht kann einer von euch etwas zu diesen Booten sagen?

Boot (1): *Allroundmarin Jolly 260G* liegt in etwa bei 600 €

Boot (2): *Schlauchboot von SPORTEX Shelf 310* liegt preislich etwa bei 750 € bei einer Größe von 310cm

Boot (3): *Frais Torus-290* mit 820 € das Teuerste und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es einen großen UNterschied gibt und ob es sich für ein paar Einsätze im Jahr lohnt, ist ist qualitativ viel hochwertiger?

Der Motor: Bei dem Motor schwanke ich zwischen 2 Modellen, weiß leider nicht ob die beiden große Unterschiede haben.

Motor (1) *Minn Kota ENDURA 30 Elektro Außenborder* preislich liegt er so bei 170 € 

Motor (2) *RHINO VX 44 R- VX44* Der hat bissel mehr Power, was bei schlechtem Wetter evtl. von Vorteil sein könnte, Preislich ist er mit 160 € sogar noch etwas günstiger, kann es der Motor von Zebco mit dem von Minn Kota aufnehmen? wo liegen die Unterschiede?

Jetzt kommt ein schwieriges Thema, in den ganzen Forenbeiträgen steht ne Menge und viele viele unterschiedliche Meinungen. Es geht um die *Batterie*, was für eine brauche ich, was lohnt sich am meisten Preis/Leistung.
Ich will keine Säure/Blei Batterie, da ich noch nicht weiß auf welchen Gewässern ich evtl. fahre und ob sie dort erlaubt sind. also würde eigentlich nur ein Blei/Gel Akku in Frage kommen, leider sind diese Dinger nicht grade billig und ich weiß nicht was ich für eine "Ah" Zahl brauche um für längere Zeit mobil zu sein (Max. 1 Woche Session fahren nur zum füttern, auslegen usw.).
Kann mir vielleicht einer einen Tipp geben, wo ich diese günstig beziehen kann mit *passendem Ladegerät*?

*Das Echolot: *Bis jetzt hab ich mich für das *Lowrance X-125 Portable* entschieden, leider hab ich davon auch nur wenig Erfahrung und weiß nicht was für meine Ansprüche genügt.
Baggerseen evtl. mal Talsperren bis max. 70m denk ich. Man sollte schon Bodenstruckturen gut erkennen (schlammig kiesig usw.) Die portable Version liegt mit Geberstange, Geber, Akku 12v 7,5 Ah, Ladegerät und Koffer bei ca. 350 € mir scheint das ein super Preis zu sein, wenn jedoch einer andere Vorschläge hat immer her damit.#6

Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt Entscheidungen zu treffen und ihr mir einiges über diese Komponenten sagen könnt.
Danke schonmal


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot,http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newthread.php? Echolot, E-Motor+Batt*



ObiOne schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> nehmt es mir nicht übel, ich habe die Boardsuche und auch Google benutzt, leider werde ich aus den ganzen Threads nicht schlau und finde auch nicht wirklich das Passendes.
> Habe in Sachen Schlauchboote auch noch keinerlei Erfahrung und deshalb bin ich von der Flut an Begriffen und Posts auch reichlich verwirrt;+
> Bitte kein Halbwissen oder OT in den Thread reinbringen.
> ...



wegen dem tackletransport würde ich das grösste boot wählen!


das x125 benutze ich selbst und kann es empfehlen.


----------



## ObiOne (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Echolot, E-Motor+Batterie*

Kann mir keiner bei meiner Schlauchbootfrage helfen?
Besitzt einer das Sportex Shelf und kann mir was zu der Qualität sagen??

Gruß Obi


----------



## tarpoon (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Echolot, E-Motor+Batterie*

allround marin joker 3,00m hab ich ins auge gefasst. das kleine jolly hat ein kumpel von mir, sehr gute quallität...


----------



## Feedercatcher (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Echolot, E-Motor+Batterie*

Hallo, ich habe das Sevylor 350 und kann Dir dieses nur empfehlen. Diese größe ist perfekt um Tackle für 3-4 Tage mitzunehmen, da kann ein 2,6m Boot schon ziemlich eng werden. Ich habe dafür neu 850 Euro gelassen. Ein 55 lbs E-Motor von Thrust und eine 100 Ah Säurebatterie in einem Batteriekasten treibt die ganze Geschichte an. Als Echolot benutze ich ein Eagle Fish Mark 320. Also ich bin mit diesem Tackle absolut zu Frieden und kann es nur empfehlen. Das Boot ist trotz der enormen Belastung absolut stabil auf dem Wasser und hat eine gute Qualität. Vielleicht konnte ich Dir ein bißchen helfen. Gruß Feedercatcher:vik:


----------



## Jimbo (23. März 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Echolot, E-Motor+Batterie*



> Die portable Version liegt mit Geberstange, Geber, Akku 12v 7,5 Ah, Ladegerät und Koffer bei ca. 350 € mir scheint das ein super Preis zu sein


 
Wo hast du das echolot für diesen preis gefunden? Das billigste das ich gefunden habe, kostet 430€....|kopfkrat


----------

